# Variar velocidad de motor usando pulsos



## gca (Jul 11, 2008)

Hola.
Mi problema es que yo necesito un hacer un control de velocidad para un motor dc usando los pulsos de un reseptor de rc (estos pulsos son los que utiliza un servo). Seria como un PWM peron en ves de potenciometro entre la señal de pulsos y variando esos pulsos varie la velocid. Seria un ESC (electronic speed control) lo que ando buscando.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 12, 2008)

Con el circuito del pwm no varias la potencia del motor, varias la velocidad manteniedo la potencia, ese es el truco.

puesto que el pwm le envia un tren de pulsos, de determinado ancho, y determinada vellocidad, y como el motor es de dc, funciona solo cuando el pulso entra, por ende funciona y para, funciona y para, osea varia la velocidad, no la potencia.

saludos.


----------



## gca (Jul 13, 2008)

SI si ya se no puse varia la potencia ,puse que los pwm al girar un potenciometro bajas o subis las rpm, y yo necesito que en ves de potenciometro usar la señal que usa un servo entendes?


----------

